# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Los cimientos del puente de Alcántara durante la construcción del embalse Idem

## NoRegistrado

https://twitter.com/RinconPuente
Alguna vez he visto fotos de cuando al construirse la presa del embalse de Alcántara, el puente se quedó en seco. También alguna de lejos del estado de los cimientos y como se reparaban. Pero nunca había visto unas fotografías con éste detalle. o al menos no las conocía.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

F. Lázaro (08-mar-2015),HUESITO (09-mar-2015),JMTrigos (08-mar-2015),Jonasino (08-mar-2015),Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Muy interesante

----------

